

Shifting Baselines Syndrome - panarky
http://hipcrime.blogspot.com/2013/07/shifting-baselines.html

======
panarky
"Our vision is narrow and subjective; we are zoomed in on a small part of a
line graph that is, in reality, much longer and plunging more steeply than we
perceive. It’s hard to zoom out and internalize those changes stacking up
across generations."

